# Tip of the day



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

To keep mud fresh in your mud tube or mudrunner...Get a plastic screw cap off a softdrink bottle, heat the lip of the cap with a mini blowtorch, before it cools wet your fingers (spit) and fold the lip in slightly, it will clip on to the ball end of the mud tube and stop any air from drying the mud and protect the ball from damage at the same time. I don't know how long it will keep the air out but mine went 2 weeks and was as fresh as the day I fitted it. It's a wonder they have never come with end caps, if a drongo like me can think of it then someone else is getting paid too much.


----------

